# Charles Heitzman



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

does any one have any of Charles Heitzman blood lines my dad wants to get back in to hommers and would like some of his birds


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

scott70 said:


> does any one have any of Charles Heitzman blood lines my dad wants to get back in to hommers and would like some of his birds


http://www.pigeoncenter.org/specialcollections_page3.html

I am sure there are people out there who will claim to have "pure" linebred birds which are "Sions" etc. As Heitzman was the Mike Ganus of his day. Plenty of fanciers in the 1950's & 1960's had pigeons which were purchased from his loft, or descended down from his birds. 

If someone wanted to get into computers, I wouldn't suggest they purchase a computer from the 1960's. And if someone wanted to get back into pigeon racing, I wouldn't waste time looking for lines from fifty plus years ago. I would acquire what is winning today, so the new and improved models. If one simply wants to revisit a time from their youth, and own some birds which are said to be decended from such birds, and just have some fun with them flying around your loft, then go ahead and buy the pedigrees which will provide you the historical link you are looking for. 

If Dad is interested in getting back into pigeon racing, and wants to actually win a race or two, then he needs to find pigeons which are winning races today, and not pigeons which are said to be related to birds which won races decades ago. But, to each his own.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*thank you for your post*

Thank you for your post sir If he wanted to race he would buy the best he just likes this family as a young man he had them as he is from Kentucky


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

scott70 said:


> Thank you for your post sir If he wanted to race he would buy the best he just likes this family as a young man he had them as he is from Kentucky


 Well if he is not going to race, and just wants to enjoy them around the loft then that makes it a bit easier. Now, Heitzman had a number of different lines which he imported and then sold the young. What lines did your Dad have way back when ? Sions, Stassarts, Logans, Toft's or some combination of these ? There are folks which sell pigeons which are said to be Sions. http://www.skylakesions.com/ I don't know anything about these folks except I have seen the ads.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I did 40 years ago. A gentleman in our club has some imports off the blood. I got young from them. Agree with Warren on this one. Pure H blood will be hard to find if it even exists. Todays birds are a different breed all together. They are much faster than what I flew in the 70s and early 80s.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sions And Bastins Ibelieve was His main stay. And plenty of people Bought His birds.. i would say that after the MID 1980s A person would be lees likeliy to find as many pure line Birds down from His. BUT beings it has been only a little over thirty years Sure there could be a few that have pretty much some straight line birds down from his. Used to be plwenty around here but those days are long gone in the past.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.pigeoncenter.org/specialcollections_page3.html


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Rudolf ? I don't know his last name down in Texas, he has as close as you are goind to get. I think he only charges $50 per bird. I think he was in the Oct 2011 addition of the digest.
Dave


----------



## NO SWEAT (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a lot of the old original Heitzman blood in my loft. At the present, there is an auction on EBAY currently selling off many of the actual items that were once in Heitzman's famous library. If anyone is interested in some of the rarest pigeon items in the world you may want to look at EBAY right now while the auction is going on. NO SWEAT I am easily reached at home by calling 859-624-8113 or [email protected].


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Skylake Sion Loft,out of Chico,California,has some great Sions....Has a web site...Go on Google,and put in Skylake Sion Loft....Enjoy !!! ......Alamo


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

NO SWEAT said:


> I have a lot of the old original Heitzman blood in my loft. At the present, there is an auction on EBAY currently selling off many of the actual items that were once in Heitzman's famous library. If anyone is interested in some of the rarest pigeon items in the world you may want to look at EBAY right now while the auction is going on. NO SWEAT I am easily reached at home by calling 859-624-8113 or [email protected].


Are you the owner of these Ebay items? I have several items from his library already.

One of the items on Ebay, is the two banded legs. But they are mislabeled. The band numbers do not match the written labels correctly. Did you notice that?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

A little creepy!! Just right for Halloween.



conditionfreak said:


> Are you the owner of these Ebay items? I have several items from his library already.
> 
> One of the items on Ebay, is the two banded legs. But they are mislabeled. The band numbers do not match the written labels correctly. Did you notice that?


----------



## GlenComLofts1964 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wish i had the $$ to buy those awesome items from Chas. Heitzmans library on ebay. i emaile Lou Coletta and Randy Goodpasture because the WOW is where i hope this stuff ends up going. - GlenComLofts


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Those are pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

Heitzman is famous for his Sions & Stassarts. Do a google search who is selling them and you probably can get as close to a pedigree to Charles Heitzman as you can. Some of the pigeon supply houses may help you get some of those birds.


----------



## sansert (Nov 8, 2012)

Saw your post about Mr Heitzman. I am from Louisville and had the priviledge of visiting him when I was a little kid just starting out. Several of my uncles flew birds with him. I have been without birds well over 20 years but am wanting to get going again. Maybe with Show Homers. Im new to the pigeon board here. I had such a little loft and he had all these great lofts out there in the country. As of right now, you can still see his old loft above the bakery he owned. Probably wont be there much longer though. Wish I could have spent more time learning from him.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

sansert said:


> Saw your post about Mr Heitzman. I am from Louisville and had the priviledge of visiting him when I was a little kid just starting out. Several of my uncles flew birds with him. I have been without birds well over 20 years but am wanting to get going again. Maybe with Show Homers. Im new to the pigeon board here. I had such a little loft and he had all these great lofts out there in the country. As of right now, you can still see his old loft above the bakery he owned. Probably wont be there much longer though. Wish I could have spent more time learning from him.


No Sweat is the one who is selling those Mr. Heitzman items at ebay and he is from Louisville too. Maybe give him a buzz for details.


----------

